# Which Whiskey you like?



## melaniestaines (Oct 14, 2019)

I'd like to ask which whisky you peeps like?

I like scotch whiskey the older it is, the more i like it.


----------



## bbloke (Nov 23, 2019)

There are many out there (different distilleries and ages), but I've always liked Caol Ila.  Glenmorangie tends to be quite gentle if introducing people to whisky.  I've also tried Japanese whisky (e.g. Nikka), but not really tried Irish whiskey (note the little quirk: Irish whiskey has the "e" and Scottish whisky does not).

These days I'm more into sake and into gin.


----------



## melaniestaines (Nov 28, 2019)

Nice


----------



## bbloke (Dec 8, 2019)

Which bit, the whisky or the gin?


----------



## SGilbert (Dec 21, 2020)

Rye whiskey is my go-to sippin' whiskey. At 100 proof, there's no such thing as smooth, but Old Forrester or Rittenhouse are somewhat smooth.


----------



## UncleGar (Dec 25, 2020)

Bourbon. Specifically, Buffalo Trace...or most anything from that family.


----------



## marktinder (Dec 25, 2020)

Wild Turkey 81/101


----------



## chevy (Dec 31, 2020)

My preference goes to scotch whisky, mostly from Islay, but I like Jura and Oban too. 

I had a 25 y old Glenlivet... but it didn't survive the end of the year, a few years ago. A Glen Moray 1962 is also a very good souvenir.

I do whisky degustation at room temperature, without ice. Some of my friends like to add a little water in their whiskies, in particular for cask strength. BTW, did you try a very cold small cask strength whisky just out of the freezer ? That's a good start for the desert.


----------



## SGilbert (Dec 31, 2020)

Speaking of Scotch, I had an unopened bottle of 21 year old Ballaninne's until last year when my son & daughter-in-law discovered it. They had a few shots then, and I occasionally have a few myself.  Very good stuff!
I'm sure that it doesn't age in the bottle, but I inherited this bottle, still in the box, from my father. He has been gone for over 25 years, and he had it for many years before that.  I'm guesstimating that this bottle is at least 45-50 years old.
Hummm...if it weren't 10AM, I'd take a snort right now just thinking about it.


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2021)

SGilbert said:


> Speaking of Scotch, I had an unopened bottle of 21 year old Ballaninne's until last year when my son & daughter-in-law discovered it. They had a few shots then, and I occasionally have a few myself.  Very good stuff!
> I'm sure that it doesn't age in the bottle, but I inherited this bottle, still in the box, from my father. He has been gone for over 25 years, and he had it for many years before that.  I'm guesstimating that this bottle is at least 45-50 years old.
> Hummm...if it weren't 10AM, I'd take a snort right now just thinking about it.



My limited experience is also that whisky does not age once bottled, if the bottle is sealed correctly.


----------

